# Competition/small livery yards near Altrincham



## 12barh (22 September 2013)

I'm about to move in with my partner in Altrincham and want to find somewhere for my horse. We event at intermediate level so need somewhere with good facilities (big school/floodlights, access to hacking or gallops for fitness), nice size stables (horse is 17.3hh!) turnout and lorry parking. Part livery preferably with the option for additional help if required. Can be a private yard, just not too big! 

I;m aware there is a livery list but I've always found personal recommendation is a good place to start! 

Also, looking for part time riding work whilst proper job hunting, I have experience riding out racehorses and working on eventing yards, any recommendations of where to look nearby?!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## awilliams (17 November 2013)

12barh said:



			I'm about to move in with my partner in Altrincham and want to find somewhere for my horse. We event at intermediate level so need somewhere with good facilities (big school/floodlights, access to hacking or gallops for fitness), nice size stables (horse is 17.3hh!) turnout and lorry parking. Part livery preferably with the option for additional help if required. Can be a private yard, just not too big! 

I;m aware there is a livery list but I've always found personal recommendation is a good place to start! 

Also, looking for part time riding work whilst proper job hunting, I have experience riding out racehorses and working on eventing yards, any recommendations of where to look nearby?!

Thanks in advance!!
		
Click to expand...

Have PM'd you


----------



## GrumpyHero (18 November 2013)

North Cheshire Equestrian in Carrington is nice - A friend of mine knows Megan the YM and she events too she's a nice girl.

http://www.northcheshireequestrian.co.uk/

Indoor & outdoor arena too.


----------



## fatpiggy (18 November 2013)

TBH I would look further south, not immediately around Altrincham.  Most yards  around there suffer from insufficient grazing for the amount of horses they have so you can imagine what it is like in the winter - the ground is wet too so mud can be horrendous.  As you like eventing, I would think Somerford would be a good place to look.


----------

